# Halfmoon tail is rotting?



## MagicMagdelene (Aug 29, 2011)

So I recently bought a BEAUTIFUL half-moon male - gorgeous blue with a fantastic white tail and fins (see attachment, or http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6575744923/#/)

He is in a 1 gallon tank and on a diet of freeze dried bloodworms. Recently, I've noticed his tail and all the white on him has appeared to rot away, almost as if some other fish has been nipping at him (which is impossible - there are no other fish in the tank). I've added a small dose of aloe to the water to help, but I don't know what happened. I also just changed his diet to flakes and will go grab food specific for bettas, though I've never had a problem with bloodworms for the other half a dozen bettas I've kept before. Anyone have any ideas, thoughts, suggestions? Will he ever get that beautiful tail back??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clean water is number one. Fin-rot can be caused by a variety of organisms and you can buy meds, but clean water is essential for recovery and fin-rot will often go away just by upping water changes. If you don't have a filter, you should be changing water every day. Adding a small, round sponge filter could help.

Fins can grow back if you stop the damage before it reaches the fleshy part. However, it may be a long time before it is as pretty as it was.


----------



## MagicMagdelene (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks emc7. Do you really think it's fin rot? I was using that term cause I couldn't think of anything better to call it, but didn't think it was truly the issue. Then again, I've never dealt with it before. 

I do have a small filter running in the tank, and just recently did a full water change - I usually do a 50% change every three or four weeks, but I was nervous about parasites and disease, and I know sometimes medications can be worse or more stressful than just clean water. I will up my water changes to once a week till he's better. Thanks!


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

From the picture, I can't really tell if it is Fin Rot or not.

But, if it is most definitely, then like said above, clean water is the best route to recovery.

Now, I would recommend that you do more water changes on that tank more often. Since it's a smaller tank and you have little filtration, the water changes every few weeks aren't going to keep the parameters that good looking, In My Opinion. I personally would recommend doing at least 2 water changes (20% - 25%) weekly. Then again, that's just my opinion


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

If it looks like another fish has been biting it he's probably doing himself. Some Bettas bite their own tails out of boredom or stress. During shipment they sometimes will bite their tail coming to their new owner looking nothing like the one they bought or thinking he has finrot. A couple teaspoons of aquarium salt per gallon should take care of any infections from the open wounds and a mirror placed next to his tank a few hours a day to flare at will take care of the boredom.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 with chard. He's a nice butterfly! My male is a butterfly too. Did you get him from petsmart? I would say treat him with aquarium salt and betta revive.


----------

